# large diameter table legs



## nicholas40356 (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm building a tuscan table for my wife and need to turn 4 7" table legs. Is there somewhere to get advice on how to glue up 2x8 for the legs, or is it better to find some large stock and turn the solid pcs?

Nicholas40356


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Where do you plan to purchase the wood?

The 2x8 sounds like you are thinking on using construction lumber, e.g., from a big box store.

I would not recommend construction lumber. Many threads on the site about issues with cracking, many of which are due to the as-purchased moisture content of the wood being much higher than the house/shop.

I would purchase 16/4 stock from a wood mill or a dedicated lumber yard. 

You should also be able to find ash billets which will be 3 1/2 x 3 1/2. These are normally used as blanks to make baseball bats. You can glue 4 of these together.

Take a look at the end grain and try and arrange so they compliment each other.


----------



## nicholas40356 (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks for the advice about house moisture content. I've decided to go with some 100 year old 6x6 old oak barn posts which have been stored indoors for the past 10 months. They have just the right amount of natural splits in them to give that rustic look she wants. The 12/4 stock from the local lumber supplier just seemed a little too much money to spend, only to end up beating it up and distressing it, and then adding a milk paint coating to. I'll have enough money in the 8/4 maple top to keep her happy and me poor as it is. The oak posts I got for a song. They're going to be a pain to turn though, I'm afraid. They are HARD.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

nicholas40356 said:


> I've decided to go with some 100 year old 6x6 old oak barn posts which have been stored indoors for the past 10 months. They have just the right amount of natural splits in them to give that rustic look she wants.
> The oak posts I got for a song. They're going to be a pain to turn though, I'm afraid. They are HARD.


Happy to help.

Hard is a relative term. I likely have other woods which are a lot harder than the oak.

Sharp tools are always a good idea. The harder the wood, the sharper you want your tools. You may have to sharpen during turning.


----------



## nicholas40356 (Oct 28, 2012)

Finished the table for my wife. (Picture attached if I did it right.) Needs to be polyurethaned, but overall, as my first attempt at a piece of furniture, I feel OK with how it turned out. Thanks for your advice Dave. Saved me from issues I'm sure.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Congratulations on getting the table done. Looks very nice. It is always a good feeling to finish a project - now onto the next.

Happy if the thread helped. :thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Legs look good. Can you post a better picture?









 







.


----------



## nicholas40356 (Oct 28, 2012)

Here is a pic from my phone. Never sure if I inserted the pic correctly so if I didn't, I'll try again.


----------



## nicholas40356 (Oct 28, 2012)

finally figured out the pic insertion. One note, ended up laminating some oak after all. I got some 8/4 stock from a local cabinet shop after worrying that the splits in my oak posts were just too large to be safe for an inexperienced turner like myself to deal with. Could have done it cheaper with some douglas fir stock I found, but my wife wanted the legs to match an oak side board which I redid for her as she switches to a more rustic tuscan decorating scheme.

ps: you're a busy guy, cabinetman. Lot of great looking work in your online portfolio. congrats on your abilities and long term work!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

nicholas40356 said:


> Here is a pic from my phone. Never sure if I inserted the pic correctly so if I didn't, I'll try again.


Nice detail on the leg. Well done. :thumbsup:

Did you make a template for the shape or just a story stick with the landmarks and diameters?


----------



## nicholas40356 (Oct 28, 2012)

Just used a story stick. The legs aren't perfectly matched, but close enough that no one has noticed the little variations. I've learned enough to keep my mouth shut about my mistakes, lest my wife require me to start over. I've learned that the best way to survive til the next anniversary is not give her any more ammunition than she can gather on her own.:yes:


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Very nice table, great job turning the legs.

How far do you think the Tuscan theme will extend? Slate tile floors next?


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

nice legs:yes:
never said that to a guy before:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## nicholas40356 (Oct 28, 2012)

Duncsuss, as a matter of fact the wife wants me to tile the laundry room and bath in slate this winter to cut my teeth on, so, you're prediction is probably correct. "Oh, man, now I'll have to start buying more tools honey, and you know how much I hate new tools, but if that's what it means to be in love with you, I'm willing to do it." What d'ya think? Will she buy that if I say it sincerely? :no:


----------



## nicholas40356 (Oct 28, 2012)

Like your pens, Duncsuss. Here's one I did for cancer research fundraiser. The bottom is made of spalted hackberry and inlaid with turquoise, which represents cervical cancer, and the top portion is made of a wine cork. (the fundraiser was a wine event)


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

nicholas40356 said:


> Duncsuss, as a matter of fact the wife wants me to tile the laundry room and bath in slate this winter to cut my teeth on, so, you're prediction is probably correct. "Oh, man, now I'll have to start buying more tools honey, and you know how much I hate new tools, but if that's what it means to be in love with you, I'm willing to do it." What d'ya think? Will she buy that if I say it sincerely? :no:


Psychic readings my speciality ... :whistling2:

As Sam Goldwyn was reputed to have said, "If you can fake sincerity you've got it made." :lol::lol::lol:

ps. thanks, I'm working on a couple more fountain pens I hope to finish off over the next couple of days (just the final sanding and polishing to go). The turquoise inlay on yours makes it very distinctive -- but I'd imagine cork is a bugger to turn without it tearing out on you.


----------

